# De sau de-al



## Brazilian dude

Salut.  

În toate cărţi cele mele de gramatica română se citeşte că când avem un articol nehotărât şi vrem să folosim un pronume personal posesiv, trebuie să folosim al (şi variaţii) cu sau fără de, dar exemplele pe care le dau au întotdeauna prepoziţia de:

O prietenă de-a mea, un prieten de-al lui

Întrebarea mea este dacă ar fi corect dacă am omite cuvântul de şi am zice O prietenă a mea, un prieten al lui.  Cred că n-am găsit niciodată acestea construcţie, deci vreau să confirm cu voi dacă este corectă.

Mersi.

Brazilian dude


----------



## andreiro

Ambele forme sunt corecte dar 99% din vorbitori folosesc forma "de-al" şi nu pe cea cu "al". Caută cu Google de exemplu "un prieten de-al meu" şi "un prieten al meu" şi compară rezultatele.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Se vede de mod clar preferinţa pentru prima construcţie.  Îţi mulţumesc că ai confirmat cea pe care suspectam deja.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Zareza

De fapt este corect: *o prietenă de-ale mele, un prieten de-ai lui*

Aici găsești explicația.


----------

